# Uber wild IPO parties employee had to resign



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

"Uber parties for IPO were so wild an employee had to resign"

https://news.google.com/articles/CA...whK-LAjD4ySww-9S0BQ?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
Hopefully Uber drivers on duty skipped these alcohol-fueled company parties.
In-house bashes on the day the company went public reportedly got so out of hand that one was shut down and another employee was forced to resign after a drunken outburst, according to a new report.

Workers celebrated with company-provided booze at Uber offices on May 10, as CEO Dara Khosrowshahi rang the opening bell at the New York Stock Exchange, the Washington Post reported, citing employees who said the parties made them "uncomfortable and seemed immature."

The parties were reminiscent of Uber's "bro culture" Khosrowshahi had promised to help stop.

"Old Uber hid themselves until today apparently," one anonymous employee told the paper.

Uber has been dogged by allegations of sexual harassment, wage complaints from drivers and a rowdy, inappropriate workplace culture. The US Attorney General investigated the accusations, and issued new employee guidelines that suggested limiting alcohol in the workplace.

Company warnings to "keep it classy" during the recent IPO celebrations were apparently ignored in some cases. At Uber's San Francisco headquarters, the company-provided champagne began flowing in the morning and continued through the afternoon, the Washington Post reported. Workers headed to the bars before returning to a beer and wine "happy hour" around 2 p.m.

Employees also cracked open bottles of tequila and whiskey branded with the old Uber logo. The bottles had been created during former CEO Travis Kalanick's time at the company. He was pushed out in 2017 amid the unsavory accusations.

The partying continued well into the night and in one case, a worker's car keys had to be taken away, according to an anonymous employee cited by the Washington Post.

Uber admitted it "took action" against some employees who did not "celebrate &#8230; responsibly," the paper reported.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Childish brats.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

They were just trying to drink away the pain of the IPO.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> "Uber parties for IPO were so wild an employee had to resign"
> 
> https://news.google.com/articles/CA...whK-LAjD4ySww-9S0BQ?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


Uber employee lost their job. I'm ok w/that but, what the heck was there to celebrate?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I was just going to post this LOL I don't even know what to say. They're losing billions and cutting our pay so low that a lot of us are struggling just to live and they are ordering bottles of alcohol with their logo on it? They're getting paid to party and go to the bars while we are out making pennies and being deactivated for false accusations???


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Uber employee lost their job. I'm ok w/that but, what the heck was there to celebrate?


How about the fact that even with the stock price being what it is, the IPO made quite a few of the employees millionaires?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I was just going to post this LOL I don't even know what to say. They're losing billions and cutting our pay so low that a lot of us are struggling just to live and they are ordering bottles of alcohol with their logo on it? They're getting paid to party and go to the bars while we are out making pennies and being deactivated for false accusations???


Dara's days are numbered, I hope he gets all the media exposure for the SCHMUCK that he is.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> How about the fact that even with the stock price being what it is, the IPO made quite a few of the employees millionaires?


Doesn't matter to me, I see them all as criminals that have enough money now to buy themselves a conscience.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Doesn't matter to me, I see them all as criminals that have enough money now to buy themselves a conscience.


LOL, there's no amount of money in the universes that can buy these a holes a conscience or soul.



IR12 said:


> Uber employee lost their job. I'm ok w/that but, what the heck was there to celebrate?


They wanted to escape with what's left of their integrity, or their just plain STUPID, I vote for the latter.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

If all the drivers decided to quit one day. I would gladly take part in the mass walkway.


----------



## theycrooks (May 6, 2019)

Can any Uber employees confirm this lol... we can probably guess by seeing which poster stopped posting lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

IR12 said:


> Uber employee lost their job. I'm ok w/that but, what the heck was there to celebrate?


a lot of the upper level employees were given stock when they were hired


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> I was just going to post this LOL I don't even know what to say. They're losing billions and cutting our pay so low that a lot of us are struggling just to live and they are ordering bottles of alcohol with their logo on it? They're getting paid to party and go to the bars while we are out making pennies and being deactivated for false accusations???


They are partying because they make everybody fool since their birth till ipo. Everything they lost in that 10 year journey that we and the entire world think A LOSS, was basically an investment which they claim it back with huge guaranteed surge in the ipo. Even if this ship sink after ipo, most of them are set for life and they can put that achievement on their resume and jump to another ship. Actual loosers, DRIVERS.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

https://nypost.com/2019/05/18/uber-parties-for-ipo-were-so-wild-an-employee-had-to-resign/amp/In-house bashes on the day the company went public reportedly got so out of hand that one was shut down and another employee was forced to resign after a drunken outburst, according to a new report.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Sounds like one those puker millenials who knows how to party! HR director should be proud!


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

XPG said:


> Sounds like one those puker millenials who knows how to party! HR director should be proud!


I'm sure he made Travis really proud


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Asked about the Drivers ability to place food on their families tables. A drunken Uber now millionaire said. If they can’t afford Bread let them Eat Cake.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Considering what type of person we have sitting at the White House, why should this surprise anyone? While I don't believe either of today's major parties represent my best interests, one party seems to go out of its way to push failed trickle down policies more than the other. Although, just a few years ago the supposed "working class" party helped push legislation in Florida which makes it easier for predatory payday lending companies to operate.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Considering what type of person we have sitting at the White House, why should this surprise anyone? While I don't believe either of today's major parties represent my best interests, one party seems to go out of its way to push failed trickle down policies more than the other. Although, just a few years ago the supposed "working class" party helped push legislation in Florida which makes it easier for predatory payday lending companies to operate.


Is this a political post. Fail to understand what politics have to do with the context of the original post. 
Maybe then switch this post to politics. 
It's ludicrous people can't have an intelligent exchange without someone throwing in reference to POTUS or politics.
Thanks for high jacking the post


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

https://nypost.com/2019/05/18/uber-parties-for-ipo-were-so-wild-an-employee-had-to-resign/


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

And they wonder why they lose billions...


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

The NY Post is so stupid it doesn't even realize that Uber drivers aren't employees. No wonder there's no reporting about how drivers are getting screwed by the company.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber exists in a Political Environment. Some believe it couldn’t exist without the assistance of this current environment.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> Uber exists in a Political Environment. Some believe it couldn't exist without the assistance of this current environment.


Agree Mike


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> https://nypost.com/2019/05/18/uber-parties-for-ipo-were-so-wild-an-employee-had-to-resign/amp/In-house bashes on the day the company went public reportedly got so out of hand that one was shut down and another employee was forced to resign after a drunken outburst, according to a new report.


Deactivated due to a report of impairment...


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I give Dara three months tops before being replaced. He's not a change agent. Just an actor.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Is this a political post. Fail to understand what politics have to do with the context of the original post.
> Maybe then switch this post to politics.
> It's ludicrous people can't have an intelligent exchange without someone throwing in reference to POTUS or politics.
> Thanks for high jacking the post


The original post talks about how Uber officers are having wild parties while its drivers struggle to make ends meet. If you fail to see the connection, then like I said, PART OF THE PROBLEM. You deserve everything you're getting as an Uber driver, as you were.



Michael1230nj said:


> Uber exists in a Political Environment. Some believe it couldn't exist without the assistance of this current environment.


I think some people are ok with voting in people that rig the system for people like Uber officers, but can't see how their decision affects their plot in life. They'd much rather blame some migrant that wants to pick vegetables, clean our public toilets for pennies on the dollar. Yet somehow it's these migrants' fault that Uber officers are raking drivers over the coals.

I used to work with a guy that lived in a mobile home and adamantly believed that lowering taxes on the highest tax brackets was the only way his position in life was going to improve (spoiler alert, he still lives in a mobile home, and drives a 12+ year old vehicle). I honestly believe that he thought eventually he'd be one of those top earners, and that he would benefit from lower taxes. It's amazing what lies we tell ourselves in order to reconcile our own little narrative.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

No fact is too far fetched —— If it Validates an Emotion.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> No fact is too far fetched -- If it Validates an Emotion.


This in a nutshell explains what I like to refer to as the "Jerry Springer" syndrome. It's always the people that want to scream the loudest to get their point across. For some reason, that is the new logic. It's all about "pwning" people, not finding universal truths nor solutions. Something as simple as environmental poisoning, which you'd think would be a universal issue, it's not.

But, I digress, we can't even have a rational discussion about it because the waters are muddied, heels are dug in, and everyone's emotion is dialed up to "high". Sad, because it is related to the OP, but some just refuse to see it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

1person fired and half a dozen pregnant.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Considering what type of person we have sitting at the White House, why should this surprise anyone? While I don't believe either of today's major parties represent my best interests, one party seems to go out of its way to push failed trickle down policies more than the other. Although, just a few years ago the supposed "working class" party helped push legislation in Florida which makes it easier for predatory payday lending companies to operate.


What does who we have in the WH have ANYTHING to do with this, explain?



No Prisoners said:


> Is this a political post. Fail to understand what politics have to do with the context of the original post.
> Maybe then switch this post to politics.
> It's ludicrous people can't have an intelligent exchange without someone throwing in reference to POTUS or politics.
> Thanks for high jacking the post


Exactly! Asked the very same thing.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> What does who we have in the WH have ANYTHING to do with this, explain?
> 
> 
> Exactly! Asked the very same thing.


We tend to idolize wealth. There are no redeeming qualities of the man in the WH except for his (now questionable) wealth. I have no problem acknowledging that no President in my lifetime has done anything of significance to help the middle class, but this current administration is really pounding on the middle class.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

All roads lead to Rome.


----------



## Shoaib Abu Abdullah (Feb 13, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Is this a political post. Fail to understand what politics have to do with the context of the original post.
> Maybe then switch this post to politics.
> It's ludicrous people can't have an intelligent exchange without someone throwing in reference to POTUS or politics.
> Thanks for high jacking the post


Politics in it's TRUE sence means "looking after the affairs of people living as a society".
So we can not seperate any affair from politics. Economics is one of most important pillar of any system, I.e. socialism, capitalism, etc.etc.
Unfair distribution of wealth is the output


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Shoaib Abu Abdullah said:


> Politics in it's TRUE sence means "looking after the affairs of people living as a society".
> So we can not seperate any affair from politics. Economics is one of most important pillar of any system, I.e. socialism, capitalism, etc.etc.
> Unfair distribution of wealth is the output


It's ridiculous that fanatics hijack posts and begin to spew their opinions regardless of context of post. 
I couldn't care less anyone's political opinions as long as they don't try to force them on me. 
I reiterate, the original post here is not in the political category, so please don't disrespect the OP nor anyone else appropriating the discussion.

Fanatics :

"They can't see the forest for the trees." That's how fanaticism works. It blurs your vision. Sometimes it even blinds you. It takes away your ability to think calmly and rationally. It is a strong emotion that causes people to speak before they think (or speak instead of thinking) thus causing incredibly stupid things to fall of out of their face"


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I don’t understand? Uber went Public they are partying. What is the appropriate thread response? How is politics not a natural leap?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> We tend to idolize wealth. There are no redeeming qualities of the man in the WH except for his (now questionable) wealth. I have no problem acknowledging that no President in my lifetime has done anything of significance to help the middle class, but this current administration is really pounding on the middle class.


You still talking about totally unrelated topic without answering a simple question someone just asked "What does who we have in the WH have ANYTHING to do with this, explain?
Take your political crap to the politics section. Don't hijack the OP. 
If you want to talk politics start your own post in politics and see who wants to participate. You're showing total lack of respect for the OP and anyone else who doesn't want to discuss politics.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> You still talking about totally unrelated topic without answering a simple question someone just asked "What does who we have in the WH have ANYTHING to do with this, explain?
> Take your political crap to the politics section. Don't hijack the OP.
> If you want to talk politics start your own post in politics and see who wants to participate. You're showing total lack of respect for the OP and anyone else who doesn't want to discuss politics.


It's related, and I explained how it's related. If you don't want to hear it, then feel free to put me on ignore. Stop trying to pretend like you're defending the OP. The OP is an adult and can chime in. Besides, I'm pretty sure that the OP doesn't appreciate you trying to manhandle an organic discussion about his OP. In fact, it's YOU that hasn't posted anything relevant to his OP so maybe it's YOU that needs to stop trying to hijack his thread, and don't forget to take your little red hat with you.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Considering what type of person we have sitting at the White House, why should this surprise anyone? While I don't believe either of today's major parties represent my best interests, one party seems to go out of its way to push failed trickle down policies more than the other. Although, just a few years ago the supposed "working class" party helped push legislation in Florida which makes it easier for predatory payday lending companies to operate.


TDS continues. (smh)



Michael1230nj said:


> I don't understand? Uber went Public they are partying. What is the appropriate thread response? *How is politics not a natural leap?*


A "leap" it certainly would be.
The "appropriate thread response" is: Something related to the thread.
FYI, companies going public with an IPO have thrown parties for decades.
That being irrelevant to what political party is/was in power, or who is/was POTUS.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> All roads lead to Rome.


_Romae, omnia sunt venalia_

"At Rome, everything is for sale".


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Ping.Me.More said:


> TDS continues. (smh)
> 
> 
> A "leap" it certainly would be.
> ...


Someone with an INTELLIGENT ELOQUENT response. No reason for politicizing everything. On the topic of OP, Uber's problem is their culture.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Political/Apolitical/religion/non religion.. I don't care one way or the other, as long as it's entertaining. Get out the popcorn.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> "Uber parties for IPO were so wild an employee had to resign"
> 
> https://news.google.com/articles/CA...whK-LAjD4ySww-9S0BQ?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
> Hopefully Uber drivers on duty skipped these alcohol-fueled company parties.
> ...


Yes.

I " SKIPPED " party.

Am Framing invitation. . .

( will be higher Value than Stock in 3 months !)


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> Uber exists in a Political Environment. Some believe it couldn't exist without the assistance of this current environment.


Uber started in 2009 and Obama was President in 2009. Are you actually trying to blame Obama for Uber's years of bad behavior?


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> *Uber exists in a Political Environment.* Some believe it couldn't exist without the assistance of this current environment.


Question #1:
*Uber started in the USA when? *
Answer:
Following a beta launch in May *2010*, Uber's services and
mobile app officially launched in San Francisco in *2011*.
From that point on, it has grown and grown into an
ever-increasing money loser for *9 years!*

Question #2: *Who was POTUS from 2009 to 2016?*
and, *what was the "political environment" during those years,
while Uber was just busy always being Uber?*
And, the answer is: __________________

(But that's not relevant to your "political environment"
point vs Uber, right?)

smh ...... TDS still


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Ping.Me.More said:


> Question #1:
> *Uber started in the USA when? *
> Answer:
> Following a beta launch in May *2010*, Uber's services and
> ...


Why do you asssume that political environment is exclusive to the President. SMH. Since you chose to Quote my Post. Show me one where I mention the POTUS.



Ping.Me.More said:


> TDS continues. (smh)
> 
> 
> A "leap" it certainly would be.
> ...


You seem to have an obsession with the current President.

Gee I wonder if they were serving Finger Food at the Party. Think they had Baloons? Hope they had a Magician or a Hobo Clown for the Kids. Bet it was Swell. If I have taken this or any other thread in a direction that was inappropriate. I meant no disrespect to the thread starter. Please feel free to place me on ignore.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> "Uber parties for IPO were so wild an employee had to resign"
> 
> https://news.google.com/articles/CA...whK-LAjD4ySww-9S0BQ?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
> Hopefully Uber drivers on duty skipped these alcohol-fueled company parties.
> ...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 321913


Great picture. Is that from Uber's party? If so please post link.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Michael1230nj said:


> Why do you asssume that political environment is exclusive to the President. SMH. Since you chose to Quote my Post. Show me one where I mention the POTUS.
> 
> 
> You seem to have an obsession with the current President.
> ...


Hmmm. I would have chosen Bozo for a clown choice. I love finger foods like chicken mcnuggets dipped in honey mustard. David Copperhead would have been a great magician choice or maybe Spike lee. or ...



SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 321913


Looks even more fun then a "Toga Party".


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Uber employee lost their job. I'm ok w/that but, what the heck was there to celebrate?


Probably some geek with liquid courage trying to score his first piece.



UberTrent9 said:


> What does who we have in the WH have ANYTHING to do with this, explain?
> 
> 
> Exactly! Asked the very same thing.


The WH has a stench of a trailer park with the current occupant.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

The IPO hangover lasting longer and more damaging long term. Uber employees suffering in a Chinese water torture chamber watching their bounty vanish without being able to cash out.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> a lot of the upper level employees were given stock when they were hired


That stock they were given has been reclassified, it's now called toilet paper.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> How about the fact that even with the stock price being what it is, the IPO made quite a few of the employees millionaires?


Pretty sure they have to hold onto their shares for 6 months before selling. Plenty of time for value to continue to plummet.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> Hmmm. I would have chosen Bozo for a clown choice. I love finger foods like chicken mcnuggets dipped in honey mustard. David Copperhead would have been a great magician choice or maybe Spike lee. or ...
> 
> 
> Looks even more fun then a "Toga Party".


Hookers and Cocaine Baby..... how the rich party.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Uber employee lost their job. I'm ok w/that but, what the heck was there to celebrate?


Fleecing investors out of billions of dollars for a company that will probably never earn a profit.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Hookers and Cocaine Baby..... how the rich party.


Brings back memories of the 80's.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> Brings back memories of the 80's.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 322094
> 
> 
> View attachment 322095


Now that's partying!!!


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Probably some geek with liquid courage trying to score his first piece.
> 
> 
> The WH has a stench of a trailer park with the current occupant.


How many posts after a thread goes political before someone says "HITLER"  There I did it, HITLER HITLER HITLER


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Joethemechanic said:


> How many posts after a thread goes political before someone says "HITLER" :smiles: There I did it, HITLER HITLER HITLER






 It usually goes beyond that.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> "Uber parties for IPO were so wild an employee had to resign"
> 
> https://news.google.com/articles/CA...whK-LAjD4ySww-9S0BQ?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
> Hopefully Uber drivers on duty skipped these alcohol-fueled company parties.
> ...


They should have let them kill themselves.
Would have made the world a better place


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> a lot of the upper level employees were given stock when they were hired


 yep and Uber pulled a switch and bait with those stocks. Pretty sure they got in some trouble with the IRS too


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

I can picture them toasting and a guy yelling "cheers" every time the stock went down .1% and the top management chugging a keg through a tube while upside down when it lost 1%, it must have been one heck of a shindig with all that booze consumption.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> They were just trying to drink away the pain of the IPO.


Actually many became millionaires from early shares they earned on the backs of drivers sacrifices...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Actually many became millionaires from early shares they earned on the backs of drivers sacrifices...


That's too bad. Hopefully many other employees will lose their chance at millionaire status six months months after the IPO when Uber Is a penny stock.


----------

